
Ask HN: PayPal Cards - lmg643
Why is it that PayPal can just send a card to me in the mail without asking for my permission or approval beforehand? Is this an example of TOS abuse (read the fine print), scummy practices creeping into a mature company, or something else?
======
loons2
I've had an active PayPal account since 2000. They've never sent me a card.
Could you have unintentionally clicked something on an eBay page or similar?

~~~
tothrowaway
FWIW, I also got an unexpected notice that a PayPal debit card is being
shipped to me.

